# Lock at night, or not?



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Wondering what others do that have a similar set up. We free range the chickens most the day, however they also have a good sized run attached to the coop that is roofed and fenced. Up until recently, I have made sure they were all in the coop at night, and locked the coop doors. Most the windows have chicken wire or hardware cloth on them, the run has about 6 inches to a foot of chicken wire buried, that is supported by a 2x4 sunk into the dirt just below the surface. So, we have been leaving the coop door open at night, and wondering what others do. I also have two hens that seem to want to roost on the bar in the run, but I put them in the coop at dark. I am in an area where predators have not been an issue, and also have a fully fenced yard with 6 foot chain link. 

What do others do, lock them up each night and out in the morning, or leave the door open with this warmer weather.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

I close mine in for the night. *I* feel better knowing they're secure at night


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

I close the coop at night. But, I will say, my run is not as secure as yours. To be sure, I would still close the coop.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I lock mine up. I'd be too heartbroke if something got any one of them. Even then, I on occasion will peek out at the coop to make sure all is well after having a heart pounding nightmare that something broke in.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Locked up, every single night. If you live in Texas you have many of the same predators we do - *****, possums and coyotes to name a few. I've even had a very large Texas rat snake slither in through the wire wrapped livestock panels of the pen and through the pop door on the coop to get inside. 
A word of caution - the young hawks are leaving the nests for good this time of year and are getting hunting lessons from their parents. Two days ago I had to call all my birds up and put them to bed early after we had three young hawks that circled for a good 45 minutes looking for a chance to grab a bird. I have two friends that live in east Texas that are seeing hawks a lot lately too.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I close my coop, it has a latch. I dont put a lock on it. I free range all day and have the attached run with netting over it just in case the Eagle and hawks become an issue again. Whatever hens roost in the trees before I go out to close up stay in the trees. I use to get them down every night but stopped. So now about half my chicken flock goes in the coop and all the ducks.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Bird_slave said:


> Locked up, every single night. If you live in Texas you have many of the same predators we do - *****, possums and coyotes to name a few. I've even had a very large Texas rat snake slither in through the wire wrapped livestock panels of the pen and through the pop door on the coop to get inside.
> A word of caution - the young hawks are leaving the nests for good this time of year and are getting hunting lessons from their parents. Two days ago I had to call all my birds up and put them to bed early after we had three young hawks that circled for a good 45 minutes looking for a chance to grab a bird. I have two friends that live in east Texas that are seeing hawks a lot lately too.


Hawks have been bad this year, and thanks for the warning, there are two nest about 1/4 acre away.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

7chicks said:


> I lock mine up. I'd be too heartbroke if something got any one of them. Even then, I on occasion will peek out at the coop to make sure all is well after having a heart pounding nightmare that something broke in.


That is my fear as well.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Jim said:


> Hawks have been bad this year, and thanks for the warning, there are two nest about 1/4 acre away.


Since I have an overabundance of duck eggs every day and no one that will eat them, I've started throwing them out in the lane in the morning. 
The crows show up every morning like clockwork to eat those eggs. Crows hate hawks and will chase them relentlessly. Couple years back I watched 5 crows take on the pair of golden eagles that nest at the other end of our farm. Normally the crows give me plenty of warning that there are hawks in the area; not quite sure where they were the other day.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Bird_slave said:


> Since I have an overabundance of duck eggs every day and no one that will eat them, I've started throwing them out in the lane in the morning.
> The crows show up every morning like clockwork to eat those eggs. Crows hate hawks and will chase them relentlessly. Couple years back I watched 5 crows take on the pair of golden eagles that nest at the other end of our farm. Normally the crows give me plenty of warning that there are hawks in the area; not quite sure where they were the other day.


Aw that sounds like such a waste of good eggs  We eat ours or pass them out to neighbors when we have to many.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Apyl said:


> Aw that sounds like such a waste of good eggs  We eat ours or pass them out to neighbors when we have to many.


 I have offered them for free to everyone, no takers. I use some for baking, but my husband won't touch them otherwise. 
I got runner ducks because I think they are adorable. I knew they were good layers, but I didn't expect 5 eggs a day nearly every day from them.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Bird_slave said:


> I have offered them for free to everyone, no takers. I use some for baking, but my husband won't touch them otherwise.
> I got runner ducks because I think they are adorable. I knew they were good layers, but I didn't expect 5 eggs a day nearly every day from them.


Isn't it still just an egg? Is there a taste difference, or people just think something is not right about eating them?


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I lock my girls up at night I've had nightmares dealing with raccoons mink and even owls at night. During the day I keep them in an enclosure due to eagles and hawks as well and only let them out when I'm home. I had a friend who's had problems with bears as well so lots of predators around so I don't take my chances.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

hennypenny68 said:


> I lock my girls up at night I've had nightmares dealing with raccoons mink and even owls at night. During the day I keep them in an enclosure due to eagles and hawks as well and only let them out when I'm home. I had a friend who's had problems with bears as well so lots of predators around so I don't take my chances.


Add a lion and tiger to that list, and you got an Oh My.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Jim said:


> Isn't it still just an egg? Is there a taste difference, or people just think something is not right about eating them?


I've been told they are too rich-tasting, too rubbery, have a fishy taste. I don't eat eggs, which is why I have a bunch of feathered creatures that lay eggs running around.


----------

